# Amazon Discounted Commercial Policy



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone else get this email? I'm currently with Geico so I don't want to call and let them know that I am interested in a commercial policy, but anyone else looking into this?



*New auto insurance option for Washington drivers!*

Amazon provides a Commercial Auto Policy to you at no cost that applies while you're delivering with Amazon. For personal auto insurance, however, it's your responsibility as an independent contractor to understand the terms of your coverage and to get in touch with your insurer if you have any questions. We wanted to let you know that drivers in Washington now have access to a discounted commercial policy fromGEICO that's comparable in price to many personal policies. To learn more, call GEICO at *855-526-5295*.

Thanks for delivering smiles with Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## laighter (Feb 11, 2016)

I also got this email and I'm also currently with Geico. I gave it a shot, and signed up like an hour ago. They start up a brand new policy and cancel your existing personal policy, and they charge you for the whole year. 
I ended up losing roadside assistance and rental reimbursement, doubling my coverage (to 50k/100k) and I'm now insurance legal, all for the additional cost of $300 / year ($25/ month). I'm _really_ happy with how it turned out. The CSR also said I would be covered for ridesharing also.


----------

